# Question For the BigCartel Users...



## moohandcow (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi 

I've been slooooowly getting my BigCartel store and website up and running, and have run across a weird problem with BigCartel. I was wondering if anyone else has had a similar issue...

In Firefox, everything looks fine (minus my crappy temporary photoshopped product shots... we have a REAL photo shoot coming up soon ).

But when viewing the page in Safari, and maybe IE but I don't know since I don't have it, all of the product images are inverted... like, the colors are inverted. Know what I mean? I searched the BigCartel forums for an answer but couldn't find anything, and I find their help to be a bit of a joke...

So... any ideas? Anyone else have this ever? Any ideas about to fix it?

Thanks!

EDIT:

A little while later...

Nevermind... Corrupt .jpgs were the culprit somehow, even though they've worked before. If I had the power to delete this thread, I would.


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

moohandcow said:


> Hi
> 
> I've been slooooowly getting my BigCartel store and website up and running, and have run across a weird problem with BigCartel. I was wondering if anyone else has had a similar issue...
> 
> ...


How was their help a joke? Matt spends so much time answering any questions on the forums and he owns the company. He has answered all of my questions within a couple hours and I don't know how anyone can expect more.


----------



## moohandcow (Jan 30, 2008)

jkruse said:


> How was their help a joke? Matt spends so much time answering any questions on the forums and he owns the company. He has answered all of my questions within a couple hours and I don't know how anyone can expect more.


 Sorry, I think I should choose another word. Inconsistent, perhaps? Sometimes the help is great. But I've seen too many threads where it either doesn't answer the question, doesn't _really_ answer the question in a satisfactory way and leaves people hanging, or the help seems perfunctory or just plain unhelpful.

Just my personal opinion though, ya know? Take it worth a grain of salt. Admittedly I've not used their help a whole lot, but I've read pages upon pages of help and forum topics and have sometimes been disappointed with how some people's questions were handled. But, like I said, that's just my personal opinion. No need to prove anything or start a debate at all. 

But, my friend, since you seem to be quite the BigCartel guru (seriously... your layouts are wonderful ), perhaps you can answer a question for me since I can't find an answer in the help forums and so far no one has replied to my thread...

In my Cart, my Remove Item button and Checkout Button have mysteriously stopped working as of last night. The Update Cart button still works. I haven't modified the HMTL around those parts of the page's code besides adding their "Keep Shopping" button, and I was having the same problem before I added that button. I don't know what happened.

If you go to my site to check it out, click on the shirt called "Head Vs. Heart Logo" because all of the other shirts are listed as Coming Soon... and IF the checkout button DOES work for you, please don't actually buy it yet... I just made it active so that I could test the cart...

Thanks


----------

